# Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?



## Redlisch (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

was haben wir den hier mal wieder für einen Gesellen ?

 

 

 

 


Er kann perfekt, schwimmen, tauchen (bis 1m tiefe und 3m länge habe ich beobachtet), ist
sehr inteligent - da er 5min nach meinen Fütterungsklopfzeichen (eigendlich für die Fische) erscheint.

Die Goldfische jagen ihn und zwicken ihn in die Füße, sodaß er taucht und ans Ufer zurück saust.

Gesehen wurde er gestern abend beim Grillen das erst mal, heute habe ich mich auf die Lauer gelegt, da ich nicht sicher war ob es am Bier lag 


Axel


----------



## Casybay (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hallo,
wenn das mal nicht eine Waldmaus ist, die ist hier auch gern bei mir am Teich


----------



## Casybay (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hallo Axel,
hier ist meine Waldmaus, leider morgens früh in der Dämmerung fotografiert


----------



## Doris (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hallo Axel

Da es zu Ostern den Osterhasen gibt, würde ich doch mal so behaupten es handelt sich um eine "Pfingstmaus"
.
Nun mal im Ernst... das bekommt man mich Sicherheit nicht alle Tage vor die Linse, aber ich habe ​


----------



## Redlisch (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*



Doris schrieb:


> Hallo Axel
> 
> Nun mal im Ernst... das bekommt man mich Sicherheit nicht alle Tage vor die Linse, aber ich habe ​



Ich habe davon gleich 3 !

Und die kommen auf "Befehl" oder besser 5 min nach Klopfzeichen.

Ich dachte zuerst , man ist die schnell, gerade noch von Skimmer an Land und 30 Sekunden später kam sie unter der Terrasse in 12 m Entfernung wieder in den Teich ...

Aber nein, es reagieren gleich 3 auf den Essensgong :evil

Ich komm mir eh schon vor von Don Quijote im Kampf gegen die Windmühlen.

Nicht das Erdratten, Maulwurf und Scherrmäuse nicht genug sind, nein jetzt gibt es auch noch Mitesser am Teich 

Axel


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hi Axel,

die ist doch süß. Mäuse sind sehr intelligent. Ich hatte früher weiße Mäuse, die z.B. auf bestimmte Uhrzeiten gepolt waren und auch auf Namen gehört haben. Und für lecker Happie sind die kleinen Racker extrem lernfähig.

Wenn es Waldmäuse sind, müssten sie einen extrem langen Schwanz haben.


----------



## Redlisch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hi Elschen,

im Prinzip sind sie niedlich, aber nicht wenn gewisse Arten die Wurzeln von meinen ganzen Pflanzen sauber abnargen ....

Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren auch 4 Zuchtratten in einen großen mehrstöckigen Käfig.

Wenn du mit der Alpharatte gut Freund bist, ist alles in Butter ... Sie kam aufs Wort.
Auch das jede einen Job hatte war schon fastzinierend: Eine holte das Futter, eine machte sauber, eine stand Wache und bei Gefahr (mein Putzlappen oder Pinsel) wurde von der Cheffin zum Angriff geblasen.

Die Waldmäuse auf den Bilder welche ich gefunden habe sehen eher Braun aus, mit weissen Bauch. Meine eher Grau ... !?

Hier noch einige kurze Videos der Mäuse.

Anzumerken ist noch, das sie erst einen 30cm Kreis schwimmen und schauen ob die Luft rein ist. Den Platz wo ich den Skimmer ausleere kennen sie auch schon, da wird dann der Rest des Futters abgeholt.
Ist schon erstaunlich wie sie das alles mitbekommen, wenn es klopft dann etwas warten und die Reste einsammeln 

EDIT: keine MP4 Videos ... da gibt es eine Fehlermeldung nach dem Hochladen:
_Ihr Seitenaufruf konnte aufgrund eines fehlenden Securitytokens nicht verarbeitet werden._

Anhang anzeigen 0012.mpg

Axel


----------



## Inken (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hi Axel!

Also mal ehrlich, ich finde eure ... Mäuse klasse!

Gehorchen auf's Wort, sind zur Stelle wenn man sie ruft, und putzen auch noch den Skimmerkorb! 

Ganz süße Fotos! 

Nur was genau, 

Hoffentlich richten sie an anderer Stelle keinen Schaden an.. :beten Habt ihr keine Katze?


----------



## Redlisch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hallo Inken,


Inken schrieb:


> Hi Axel!
> Hoffentlich richten sie an anderer Stelle keinen Schaden an.. :beten Habt ihr keine Katze?



Nur bleibt es nicht lange bei 3 Mäusen 

Nein keine Katze, nur die von den Nachbarn... aber die ziehen eher 4m Silikonschlach mit Lüftersteinen aus dem Teich. Ich wollte es zuerst nicht glauben als ich den Schlauch am morgen auf dem Steg liegen sah, aber die Überwachungskamera lügt nicht 

Unser Hund hat angezeigt das etwas unter dem Steg und der Terasse ist, ich konnte aber bisher nie etwas sehen.

Und noch ein Video:

Anhang anzeigen 0009.mpg

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

 

bei uns gibt es einen größeren Stadt-See da sind ca. 40 Nutria´s...

Die sehen beim Schwimmen ähnlich der süssen Maus aus,.. (aber sind viiiel größer)


----------



## Redlisch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hi Micha,


Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> bei uns gibt es einen größeren Stadt-See da sind ca. 40 Nutria´s...
> 
> Die sehen beim Schwimmen ähnlich der süssen Maus aus,.. (aber sind viiiel größer)



Na wir wollen es doch nicht übertreiben, sonst habe ich demnächst noch einen Biber im Garten der meine Fischen und __ Tannen fällt und einen Damm im Teich baut 

Das Mäuse und Ratten gut schwimmen können war mir bekannt, aber das Mäuse so schnell beim tauchen sind, dabei solche langen Strecken durchtauchen, war mir neu.

Hier noch ein Video wo man die Sicherheitsrunde sieht, bevor es ans futterholen geht:

Das ist übrigens Maus 2, Maus 3 kommt immer 3m weiter links ins Wasser...
Anhang anzeigen 0008.mpg


Axel


----------



## Casybay (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hallo Axel,
die Waldmaus lebt gerne am Teich, vernichtet auch Insekten und __ Schnecken, sei als nicht gar so streng mit ihr.
Meine Weinbergschnecken essen meine Minze und __ Brunnenkresse am Teich auf, das finde ich vieeel schlimmer!


----------



## Redlisch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hallo Carmen,

naja, besser Walsmäuse aus Schermäuse ...

Weinbergschnecken habe auch, allerdings gehen dir nicht an meine "Kulturpflanzen" dran.

Nach dem Teich habe ich 15*20m Land mit __ Tannen, Walnuss, riesigen Haselnusssträuchern und 2 Totholzhaufen, hier mache ich bis auf Gehölzschnitt nichts und lasse der Natur freien lauf.

Es leben dort Siebenschläfer, viele __ Salamander und __ Molche.

Gegen die Mäuse komme ich eh nicht an, hat man 10 erlegt gibt es 20 neue.
Ich versuche mein bestes Wühl-mäuse und Ratten aus dem kultivierten Bereich fernzuhalten und zu bekämpfen. Aber nebenan ist noch 5000m² Graslandschaft, da hat man keine Chance den Bestand zu dezimieren.

Wenn sich die Waldmäuse zu stark vermehren, so weis ich jetzt wo sie sich befinden und werde bei Bedarf Schritte einleiten ...

3 kann man ja noch mit durchfüttern, aber das ist schon stark an der Schmerzgrenze :evil

Es ist halt ärgerlich wenn man die Zweige des Bambus locker aus der Erde ziehen kann, da sie 3cm im Boden sauber abgefressen sind 

Axel

PS: Wie sicher ist es denn jetzt, das anhand der Videos und Bilder, es sich um Waldmäuse handelt ?
Zumal von nachtaktiv ja nicht unbedingt die Rede sein kann ...


----------



## daniel_xy (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

ich habe vorhin etwas Teichfolie angehoben und darunter eine ähnliche Maus überrascht, sie ist blitzschnell auf und davon. Mir war so, als wenn sie eher bräunlich war. Die könnten doch auch die Folie anknabbern, oder? :?


----------



## Redlisch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hallo Daniel,

hinter meinem Ufergraben liegt die Folie noch gut 30cm, da finde ich auch immer Gänge und Nester von Mäusen.

Die Folie wurde bisher nicht angerührt, wer mach denn auch schon seinen Regenschutz kaputt 

Nicht einmal die Erdratten sind bisher dabei gegangen ...

Axel


----------



## daniel_xy (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

yepp, meine Folie ist auch unbeschadet... brave mäuschen


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Wir haben auch unter der Folie und unter dem Bachlauf Mäuse und die Folie sieht da aus wie neu (graben ja grad alles aus wegen Umbau).


----------



## canis (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Ich würde eigentlich eher auf eine gewöhnliche Hausmaus tippen und nicht auf eine Waldmaus. Die Unterscheidung der beiden Arten ist aber manchmal recht schwierig. Es sollte nicht zuviel Gewicht auf die Färbung gelegt werden, da diese sehr variabel sein kann (z.B. sind Hausmäuse in Siedlungen dunkler als in offenem Land, das Bauchfell ist manchmal ebenso weiss wie bei der Waldmaus, etc.). Dennoch ist es oft so, dass bei der Waldmaus die helle Bauchfarbe stark zur dunklen Seiten- und Rückenfarbe kontrastiert, was auf den Bildern aber nicht zu sehen ist. 

Wichtigstes Merkmal, das auf Distanz erkennbar ist, ist die Schwanzlänge. Der Schwanz der Waldmaus ist etwa gleichlang wie der Körper selbst. Die Hausmaus hat dagegen einen kürzeren Schwanz, der etwa 2/3 der Körperlänge ausmacht. Die Waldmaus hat zudem etwas grössere Ohren als die Hausmaus. 

Wie gesagt, mein Tipp lautet Hausmaus, jedoch ist eine sichere Bestimmung anhand dieser Bilder schwierig. 

LG
David


----------



## Casybay (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hallo David,
die Waldmaus hat auffallend grosse Augen, das war das Erste, was mir bei ihr auffiel.
Das macht sie auch so hübsch, find ich.
@Axel,
wir haben hier Waldohreulen, die halten die Waldmäuse in Schach, ich find da viel Gewölle, mit Mausknochen drin. Auch unsere Turmfalken jagen nach Mäusen, also Feinde hat sie genug.


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hurra,

wie sich heute zeigte, haben wir auch eine. Hoppelte ganz ungeniert in Richtung Teich. Erst dachte ich, sie wäre angeditscht (d.h. von der Katze mit gebracht und dann verspielt), aber sie begab sich doch schnurstraks zum Teich und verschwand dort. 

Recht groß, große Ohren, langer Schwanz, weißer Bauch...

Fotos folgen morgen, heut mocht ich den Film nicht mehr entwickeln.

Muss ich jetzt einen Skimmer kaufen?


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

So - hier ist mein Mäuschen:
       
Auf dem 2. Foto kann man die wichtigsten Merkmale gut erkennen: Waschelohren, weißes Bäuchlein, viel zu langer Schwanz.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hallo Axel,
Deine Bilder erinnern mich eigentlich eher an junge Wanderratten. 

Mäuse sind nicht die großen Schwimmer, Ratten schon eher. Diese netten Tierchen haben uns vor ein paar Jahren auch heimgesucht, haben mit den Kaninchen zusammen am Futternapf gefressen. Richtig dreist. Aber seit wir ne Katze haben, haben wir keine mehr gesehen.


----------



## Casybay (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hallo,
@Christine, super getroffen die oder wohl besser, der Süße.
@Ellen, 
die Wanderratten sehen ganz anders aus, Axels Maus hat das typische Mausgesicht, Ratten haben ein längeres, "trockeneres" Gesicht, also reifer , nicht so niedlich,kindlich.
Augen und große Ohren auch ganz typisch für die Waldmaus und unsere lebt in mehreren Löchern direkt am Teich, der Tisch ist gedeckt!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Maus / Ratte ?*

Hallo Carmen,
hab mal gegoogelt und ich muss Dir Recht geben. Ich hab nicht gewußt, wie groß die Mäuse werden können. Sehr interessant.


----------



## Ikulas (21. Mai 2014)

Ich habe ganz sicher eine Ratte (Wanderratte) und 3 kleinere Ausgaben Ratten/Mäuse (??) bei mir im Garten. Das eine ist ganz sicher eine Wanderratte. Aber die drei anderen Exemplaren sehen mir zu niedlich aus. Große Ohren und Augen, leicht graues/braunes Fell. Ob der Bauch weiß ich, muss ich nochmals schauen. Ich dachte immer, dass seien junge Wanderratten. Aber seit Wochen haben sie die gleiche Größe. Sie leben bevorzugt an meinem Teich. Ich füttere das ganze Jahr durch Vögel. Gerade jetzt haben wir viele junge Vögel bei uns, die das gerne annehmen. Das würde ich deshalb ungern einstellen. Wir haben aber schon alles soweit rattensicher gemacht (Klettermöglickeiten entschärft, Gitter über Futtersäulen (wobei die Mäuschen da locker durchpassen). Aber nun wurde uns vermutlich von der Ratte ein Teil unserer Gartenbewässerung zerkaut (Micro Dip-Schlauch) und das ist nicht lustig. Aber in dem Bereich sind auch viele Löcher im Boden, Die zuzuschütten bringt nicht, denn kurze Zeit später sind sie wieder offen. Lebendfallen haben wir schon aufgestellt. Ohne Erfolg. Ich möchte das auch nicht mehr, weil wir auch einen Igel bei uns im Garten haben. Unsere drei Hunde sind ständig auf Jagd, zwei Ratten wurden auch schon verwischt. Aber sichtbar sind i.d.R. immer diese 4, also diese eine Ratte und die 3 Mäuse (oder doch Ratten ??). 
Gift kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Ich muss auchgestehen, auch wenn mich diese Zerstörungswut der Ratte nervt, aber ich töte ungern Lebewesen. Sie gehören genauso dazu. Jetzt haben wir mal einen Mauswieselkasten aufgestellt. Vielleicht zieht mal einer ein. 

Ich finde bei allem Ärger, das ist Natur. Wir müssen uns halt jetzt überlegen, wie wir unsere Micro-Dip-Schläuche, vor allen Dingen in den Bereichen, wo die Tiere vermehrt unterwegs sind, schützen. Hat da jemand eine Idee ? Vermutlich ist Hasendraht das beste oder aber man hängt die Schläuche einfach in den Büschen etwas höher ?


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Mai 2014)

moin Beate,
schau mal..... der letzte post vor Deinem stammte aus 2010......
vll. ist sie ja mittlerweile weiter gewandert


----------



## Ikulas (21. Mai 2014)

schlimm ?


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Mai 2014)

nee, natürlich nicht.....


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Beate

vielleicht hast du keine Ratten sondern Mauswiesel? 
Sind total niedlich: http://www.deutschewildtierstiftung.de/de/wissen-lernen/wissen/mauswiesel/steckbrief-mauswiesel/ 

Habe ich auch schon bei mir im Garten gesehen. Allerdings sollen es eigentlich Einzelgänger sein...

Gruß, Knut


----------



## Ikulas (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Knut,

genau die WILL ich ja in meinem Garten haben wegen der Ratten; denn sie jagen Ratten in ihren Gängen. Wir haben ja extra einen speziellen Kasten unter enem Steinhaufen aufgestellt. Aber die sind es defintiv leider nicht. Die kann ich schon unterscheiden . Ist mind. eine Ratte und eventuell eben auch diese 3 Waldmäuse.

Mein Problem ist ja jetzt, dass die Ratten die Schläuche unserer Bewässerung anfressen. Teilweise ganz durchkauen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und Tipps, wie man dem Herr werden könnte ? Oder geht nur Hasendraht ?


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (21. Mai 2014)

Naja, war ein Versuch - ich hatte erst an eine Ratte gedacht, als ich den in der Wiese gesehen hatte, aber nur auf den ersten Blick, dann kann man die schon gut unterscheiden.

Viel Glück!

Knut

PS: Unser Kater erlegt neben Mäuse auch Ratten und Maulwürfe, aber leider auch mal Vögel oder eine Eidechse...


----------



## Ikulas (21. Mai 2014)

Na, eine Ratte hat einen deutlich kürzeren Hals und dei Fellzeichnung ist eine ganz andere ;-).
Danke !


----------



## pema (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Beate,
ich habe auch ab und zu Ratten bei mir im Garten. Als erstes habe ich den Boden unter der Hauptfütterstelle der Vögel gepflastert - so kann ich den Boden besser sauber halten und es bleiben nicht so viele Körnerreste für die Mitesser übrig.
Die zweite Maßnahme war, Versteckmöglichkeiten in der Nähe der Futterstellen zu reduzieren.
Und dann die Lebendfallen. Gerade die Jungratten gehen da rein...wenn der Köder stimmt. Ich benutze zu dem Zweck mit Nutella eingeschmierte Erdnüsse. Die lieben sie...allerdings auch all die Mäuse. Daher muss man die Fallen wirklich oft überprüfen.
Nach zwei oder drei Jagderfolgen scheint sich das Problem bei den Ratten rumgesprochen zu haben und man sieht sie nicht mehr. Nun ja - das muß natürlich nicht heißen, dass sie weg sind.
Dinge zu zerbeißen...das Problem kenne ich eigentlich nur von unseren Wühlmäusen.
petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
auch von mir ein kleiner Mitbewohner, heute im Garten gesichtet. Was ist das für einer?
Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

ich denke, das ist eine Waldmaus. Niedlich.


----------



## Ikulas (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Petra,


danke für die Tipps. Das mit den Versteckmöglichkeiten ist schwer. Denn die haben wir fast überall. Von Steinhaufen über Wurzeln etc. Und genau da sidn Ein- und Ausgänge. Ich habe auch kein problem, wenn die eine oder andere Ratte mal bei uns vorbeischaut. Die Nachbarn haben ja das gleiche problem und auf dem Land ist das nunmal so. Aber dass meien Bewässerung, kaum installiert, massiv zerstört haben, das nervt. Gut, wir haben gestern die Schläuche am Zaun etwas höher befestigt und statt Tropfer Düsen montiert. Und wird eben an den Stellen gesprüht und die Ratte findet nichts mehr zum nagen .
Bez. Fütterung der Vögel muss ich mir überlegen, ob ich die nicht doch runterfahre, zumindest im näöchsten jahr. Jetzt geht das nicht, denn wir haben ziemlich viel Nachwuchs bei uns. Aber die Futterstellen sind sio gut wie nicht erreichbar für die Ratten. Eine einzige muss ich noch entschärfen. Ratten können bestens klettern, da staunt man dann schon. Die reinsten Akrobaten sind das. Ich finde diese Tiere hoch intelligent, deshalb töten kommt für mich gar nicht in Betracht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Mai 2014)

Goldkäferchen,
joo... Waldmäuschen... habe ich auch hier laufen


----------



## ina1912 (4. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub hier bin ich richtig.... habe auch seit langem so eine Einsiedlerin am Teich zu leben. Dieses Jahr allerdings gab es ein Junges, welches ich ausgebūrgert habe. Nachbars Katze hat sie nach monatelanger Verfolgung heut erwischt. Eigentlich unschön so ein Bild einzustellen, aber ich würde trotzdem gern wissen, was es ist und ob ich unbesorgt sein kann. Für eine Ratte eigentlich zu klein, für ne Maus zu groß.  Eine junge Ratte oder eine Wühlmaus oder was anderes?
  
danke schon mal fūrs mithelfen!
lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juli 2014)

Hi Ina,

sieht nach ner Hausratte aus, Die Hausratte - Rattus rattus bleibt kleiner als die Wanderratte - Rattus norvegicus und sieht eher wie ne sehr große Maus aus

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (5. Juli 2014)

Danke, Frank!
ich habe mal bei planet-wissen.de nachgesehen,  da sind die Unterschiede auch erläutert.  Demnach ist die kleinere Hausratte in Deutschland eher selten geworden, da ihre bevorzugte Wohngegend, nämlich hochgelegene trockene Räume wie Dachböden,  heutzutage ausgebaut und als Wohnungen genutzt werden., dagegen die Wanderratte eher diejenige ist, die gern in der Kanalisation und Erdgängen lebt. Das ist nämlich eigentlich die große fette, die man in großen Städten bei den Müllsammelplätzen sieht oder?
das mit der bevorzugten Wohnlage haut bei meinem Nager aber nicht so richtig hin. Wenns ne Hausratte ist, verstehe ich aber nicht dass sie auf feuchtliegende Erdloecher stand...Diese dort auf dem Bild lebte in der Nähe des Teichs, hatte dort etliche Gaenge angelegt und auch schon mal am Folienrand genagt. Sie sass auch gern mal tagsüber auf nem Stein am Teich um dort an einem sonnigen Platz für ihr Frühstück einzunehmen. 
naja, das wird nicht die letzte gewesen sein, wir werden weiter studieren..
lg ina


----------



## lollo (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

könnte es auch  diese  hier sein?
Die Bekanntschaft hatte ich auch schon mal inc. Folienlochfraß.


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2014)

Also ich tippe auf junge Wanderratte.
Schermäuse sehen dagegen doch wirklich 'nett' aus.
Eine Hausratte (Rattus rattus) hatten wir im letzten Jahr im Garten. Sie wohnte nicht im 'Haus am See'. Dort wohnt ja bei uns schon ihre Verwandte, die Rattus norvegicus.
Hausratten sind anders gefärbt als Wanderratten. Dunkler.
'Meine' Teichratte (rattus norvegicus) unternimmt auch Tauchgänge im Teich und ich frage mich, ob sie eine Gefahr für meine __ Molche oder meinen Frosch darstellt.
Auf dem Foto ist eine rattus rattus zu Besuch bei uns im letzten Jahr abgebildet.
Petra


----------



## Ikulas (5. Juli 2014)

Ich möchte meinen Beitrag von vor Wochen nochmals ergänzen:
Wir haben in der Nachbarschaft einen alten Bahnhof der lange  leerstand. Inzwischen hat der Besitzer gewechselt und es wurde auch die Außenfläche ziemlich gerodet. Ein Voge-l und sicher auch ein Rattenparadies. Es kamen dann immer mehr Ratten zu uns. Aus anfänglich einer wurden 2 und 4. Wir waren dann etwa eine Woche in Urlaub. Als wir kamen traf uns der Schlag. Ein Großteil unserer Bewässerung war zernagt. Unsere Nachbarn haben die Ratten inzwischen auch gesichtet und Giftköder ausgelegt. Mit unseren Hunden kommt das nicht in Frage. Wir haben dann erst mal Vogelfutterstellen stark reduziert. Die Büsche unten herum ausgedünnt. Dann haben wir Schlagfallen gekauft. Wir haben in einer Woche um die 10 Ratten damit gefangen. Von klein bis groß war alles dabei. Einige Ratten verstarben durch das Gift. Keine schöne Sache, denn die liegen meist irgendwo herum und gammeln vor sich hin. Meine __ Nase ist aber so gut, dass ich sie auch finde. Trotzdem, wir haben noch immer zwei sichtbare Ratten bei uns. In die Schlagfallen gehen sie nicht mehr rein. Lediglich zwei Meisen und ein Jungigel (dieser blieb zum Glück unverletzt, warum auch immer) gingen noch rein. Und das geht gar nicht !
Leider haben die Teile auch unser Rosenbeet übernommen und ein kleines Loch neben der Terasse in die Fassade gebissen. Das ist kein Spaß mehr ! Wir haben jezt diese Löcher wieder mit Mörtel veschlossen und alle Erdlöcher, die wir sahen dicht gemacht. Aber die Gänge sind ja immer noch da. Also ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, dass sie wieder kommen. In den Teich gehen sie inzwischen nicht mehr. Was mich wundert. Aber da gammelte mal ein Kumpel dahin. Vielleicht hat das abgeschreckt. 
Ich muss gestehen, so putzig wie die Teile auch sind, und bis zu einem gewissen Grad werden wir sie auf dem Land auch dulden müssen. Aber so allmählich reicht es mir. Letzte Nacht habe ich sie nagen gehört, irgendwo unter der Terasse, da wo wir nicht hinkommen. Kein gutes Gefühl !!!

Wir sind natürlcih nicht die einzigen, die Ratten haben. Aber wir haben uner Grundstück angrenzend zum Acker und dahinter sind Obstplantagen. Also eine wirkliches Rattenparadies.

Man sollte eigentlich meinen, dass die Viecher irgendwann so schlau sind und sich von diesem vermeintlichen Paradies fernhalten. Der Leidensdruck scheint aber noch nicht hoch genug zu sein.

Also, man sollte das Thema nie unterschätzen so wie ich es anfangs tat.


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Beate,
ich kann dich gut verstehen. Ab einer gewissen Anzahl und einer geringeren Nähe zum Menschen werden Ratten wirklich bedrohlich.
Ich habe mal in einem Haus wohnen dürfen, in dem mir die Ratten in der Zwischendecke über mir wortwörtlich 'auf dem Kopf' rumgelaufen sind. Und in dem Jahr, als wir den Teich ausgehoben haben (keine Ahnung, aber offensichtlich reagieren Ratten auf Erdbewegungen) tummelten sich schon mal ganze Familien auf unserem Rasen.
Wir haben auch Hunde und deshalb kommen Giftköder nicht in Frage (auch wegen all der anderen Tiere).
Zum Glück hat sich das wieder von alleine reguliert. Ratten gibt es überall und solange ich nicht ständig über sie 'stolpere' akzeptiere ich auch diese Wildtiere bei mir im Garten.
Allerdings: ab einer gewissen Anzahl von Ratten würde ich auch zu 'härteren Mitteln' greifen.
petra


----------



## Brittami (5. Juli 2014)

Wir hatten nur Ratten, als der Nachbar ein paar Häuser weiter noch Vieh hatte. Eine sass sogar im Wintergarten auf einer Kiste und schrie mich an, als ich reinkam. Das fand ich dann auch nicht mehr lustig. Seitdem bin ich dann nur noch laut singend oder pfeifend in den Garten gegangen, vor allem gegen Abend.
Wir haben jede Menge Totholz-Haufen, grosse Büsche etc etc., Versteck- und Wohnmöglichkeiten ohne Ende.
Aber seit das Vieh beim Nachbarn weg ist, habe ich keine Ratten mehr gesehen. Wir füttern zur Zeit auch die Vögel mit einer Futtersäule; was unter der Futterstelle liegen bleibt, holen sich abends die Igel. *toi toi toi*


----------



## ina1912 (5. Juli 2014)

Tja also anhand der Fotos weiß ich jetzt auch nicht so genau was es ist.. glaube aber nicht,  dass es ne Wuehlmaus ist. Obwohl ich die auch seit Jahren unter dem Rasen habe. Sicher ist es doch ne normale Ratte. Ich hoffe das spricht sich nun unter ihnen rum, dass die Katze hier erfolgreich jagt.  Danke für die rege Beteiligung! 
Lg ina


----------



## Ikulas (23. Juli 2014)

Wir sind unsere Rattenplage jetzt los. Die Gemeinde hat Giftköder in der Kanalisation verteilt. Alle paar Tage kann es sein, dass ich mal eine Ratte kurz unter der Futtersäule sehe. Aber die Säule ist inzwischen so abgesichert, dass sie selbst da nicht mehr hin kommt und die paar Krümel, die auf den Boden gelangen, werden schneller von anderen Vögeln gefressen. Es lohnt sich nicht mehr so sehr bei uns. So mein Eindruck. 
Ich bin jetzt froh, dass wir das ausgestanden haben und selbst keine Fallen mehr aufstellen müssen. 
Nie mehr, werde ich dieses Thema unterschätzen ;-).


----------



## Ikulas (24. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

ich melde mich zurück. Die Rattenplage hatten wir zwar beseitigt. Aber es wuseln schon wieder zwei große Exemplare und mehrere kleinere herum. Weshalb ich wieder Fallen aufstelle. Vier sind mir auch schon reingegangen und zwar die Kleinen. Ich bin mir nicht 100 % sicher, ob es Ratten sind. Ich hab mal so ein Teil fotografiert. Ich vermute, das sind junge Ratten? Vermutlich auch schon geschlechtsreif? Eine größere Ratte konnte ich gut beobachten. Ein Weibchen und die Zitzen waren gut sichtbar. Ich vermute das ist die Mutter dieses Wurfes. Ich mach es zwar sehr ungern, aber wenn ich nicht wieder eine Plage will, muss ich tätig werden. Ein Eingang ist an unserem Lichtschacht und da hatte ich bis jetzt Erfolg mit den Fallen. Anderweitig kann ich keine Fallen aufstellen, weil wir auch Igel bei uns haben.
Irgendwie habe ich Probleme mit dem Bilderhochladen direkt im Beitrag. Deshalb sind zwei Bilder in meinem Album in der Galerie. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/ikulas.2814/
Sind das Jungratten? Der Körper ist etwa 10 cm groß.
Danke schon mal !

LG Beate


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2014)

Ja, Beate, das sind Ratten. Haben wir auch ab und zu mal, aber ich kann keine Fallen
aufstellen, denn ich kann die nicht rausnehmen, wenn die da tot drinklemmen.


----------



## Ikulas (24. Sep. 2014)

Hi Anne,

danke ! Das fällt mir auch nicht leicht. Sie sehen ja im Grunde hübsch aus, wenn sie so klein sind. Gerade eben habe ich wieder zwei noch etwas kleinere gesehen. Das Problem ist, dass wir Vögelfütterung das ganze Jahr betreiben. Das haben wir aber schon enorm runtergeschraubt. Es hänge eine Futtersäule an einem hohen Hirtenstab (ca. 2,50 m hoch). An der Futtersäule habe ich unten einen großen Auffangteller geschraubt, damit nicht so viel auf den Boden fällt. Die Büsche um dei Säule herum, habe ich extra weggeschnitten. Und da die Stange der Säule rauh ist, habe ich Plastikrohre drübergestülpt in der Hoffnung, es sei frü die Ratten zu glatt sind. Pustekuchen, die sitzen immer wieder mal auf diesem Plastikteller und verschwinden auch erst, wenn ich direkt daneben stehe. Gestern habe ich beobachtet, wie sie ganz locker, diese Stange hochklettern und sich auf den Teller hochziehen. Das sind wahre Künstler. Eigentlich bewundernswert, aber für uns Menschen schwer zu bekämpfen. Gestern habe ich dann einen spzeollen Käfig über die Säule gestülpt. Als heute morgen aber die Spatzen und die Türkentauben vor dem Käfig saßen und sehnsüchtig nach dem Futter schielten, konnte ich nicht zusehen. Ich hab das Teil wieder entfernt.
Nun habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich einen Nagelkranz durch das Plastikrohr drücke. Mal schauen, ob das was bringt. Die Fütterung ganz einstellen, schaffe ich nicht (mehr). Denn die Säule wird das ganze Jahr gerne angenommen, vor allem auch Jungvögel nutzen sie gerne.
Wie sagt man so schön? Die Geister die ich rief. Ich habe nichts gegen Ratten. Das Problem ist nur, dass sie sich rasant vermehren und DAS ist ein Problem.

Also, weiter Fallen aufstellen in der Hoffnung, dass wir die jungen alle fangen. Ratten kommen mit  19. Monaten (wenn ich es recht gelesen habe) in die Menopause. Also sind vor allem die Kleinen Ratten zu bekämpfen.

LG Beate


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2014)

Beate,
ich bekämpfe gar nichts !! 
Da ich direkt am Wald wohne, und an der Grundstücksbreite auch noch ein Graben verläuft, gibt es hier alles, was kreucht und fleucht.
Wir haben Ratten, 100 te Wühlmäuse, normale Mäuse, Maulwürfe,Igel, Ameisen  und ich weiß nicht, was sonst noch kreucht und fleucht im Wald.
Aber irgendwie hat sich das Alles im laufe der Jahre eingependelt, und die Schäden halten sich überall in Grenzen. 
Ich habe am Wald eine separate Futterstelle, da können sich die bedienen, die ich nicht so gerne in Hausnähe haben möchte. 
Dazu gehören auch die Eichhörnchen, die sonst immer dickfellig das Vogelhäuschen blockieren. 
Manchmal kommt auch ein Fuchs, und schaut nach, ob es für ihn ach was gibt. 
Da meine Nachbarin ihren Hühnerstall nie zu gemacht hat, hatte er 5 x ein Festessen, bis die Hühner alle waren


----------



## Ikulas (24. Sep. 2014)

Wir wohnen auf dem Land; direkt angrenzend zu Obstplantagen. Ein Paradies für alles und das ist auch gut so. Ich habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn sie sich an der Vogelfutterstation bedienen. Nur genau das hatte ich schon im Frühjahr gedacht und das Ende vom Lied war, dass sie uns den  ganzen Garten in Beschlag nahmen, ständig am teich rumwuselten und am Ende noch unsere Hausfassade angenagt haben. Und da ist schluss mit lustig. Ich habe weder Sorgen bez. Krankheiten noch ekel ich mich vor ihnen. Aber sie vermehren sich rasant und breiten sich aus. Und das will ich nicht nochmal erleben. Wir haben Kästen für Mauswiesel aufgestellt. Vielleicht zeiht irgendwann mal einer ein. Und im Winter kommt auch ein Sperber regelmäßig. Wir versuchen das einiogermaßen natürlich zu regeln.Aber wenn nur die Hälfte des Nachwuchses bald Junge bekommt und die kommen dann auch zu uns zum fressen, dann haben wir hier schnelle ien ganze Invarsuion und die bleiben nicht unetr den Büschen. Sondern sie laufen bereits jetzt abends über unsere Terasse und fühlen sich richtig wohl. Ne .. bei aller Tierliebe. Wenn es nur ein paar blieben (und ganz werden wir sie nie losbekommen, das ist utopisch) dan könnte ich damit leben. Und mal ganz ehrlich, was ist bei uns in der Natur denn schon noch im Gleichgewicht ?


----------



## Digicat (24. Sep. 2014)

Keine Katzen in der Nähe ?

Auch keine Marder/Wiesel ?

Fleisch- Essensreste am Kompost ?

Sperber gehen hauptsächlich auf Singvögel.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Ikulas (24. Sep. 2014)

Doch, wir haben viele Katzen in der Nachbarschaft. Die gehen aber selten auf ausgewachsene Ratten. Babyratten schon. Mäuse sind begehrter. 
Marder/Wiesel scheinbar leider nicht, zumindest nicht sichtbar. Wie gesagt, wir haben einen entsprechenden Kasten unter einem Steinhaufen gestellt. Eingezogen scheint noch keiner zu sein.
Wir schmeissen niemals Fleischreste auf den Kompost. Unser Schnellkomposter ist auch nicht ursächlich. Sondern das Vogelfutter.
Stimmt, Sperber gehen i.d.R. auf Vögel, seltener Mäuse. Da es bei uns im Winter viele Vögel hat, kann er dabei auch bleiben.

Wir haben selbst 3 Hunde, die auch schon erwachsene Ratten erlegt haben. Aber das schreckt die Tiere nicht ab.


----------



## Digicat (24. Sep. 2014)

Fleischreste ... wollte nichts unterstellen 

Hmmm ... leider weiß ich dann auch keinen weiteren Tipp mehr ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Ikulas (24. Sep. 2014)

Wie gesagt, die Vogelfütterung müsste ich konsequent einstellen. DAS ist der Schwachpunkt. Dann hätten sie es zumindest nicht mehr so einfach an Getreideflocken heranzukommen. Aber das bringe ich auch nicht übers Herz.
Danke Helmut ! Das mit dem Kompost habe ich auch nicht übel genommen. Ich weiß, dass viele da alles mögliche entsorgen.


----------



## pema (24. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Beate,
mal meine ganz persönliche Erfahrung mit dem Thema:
ich habe (bisher) auch die Ganzjahresfütterung der Vögel praktiziert. In  einem Jahr gab es  Ratten unter der Futterstelle - im anderen Jahr nicht. Mal habe ich nur ab und zu eine gesehen - mal ganze Familien. Wir haben versucht, genau so wie du, die Futterstellen rattensicher zu machen.
Dieses Jahr gab es Ärger mit den Nachbarn...es kursierten Fotos von der Futterstelle mit Ratten darunter. Das Gesundheitsamt wurde zu uns geschickt. Aber das alles nur als Vorgeschichte.
Seit sechs Wochen füttere ich die Vögel nicht mehr, seit 5 Wochen stehen Giftköderboxen bei uns im Garten (jetzt nur noch eine, wochenweise an anderen Laufwegen der Ratten - der Köder ist immer noch nicht weg) und Ratten gibt es immer noch.
Zwar bei weitem nicht mehr so viele wie vor 5 Wochen (die Toten habe ich ja im Garten aufsammeln können und mein Hund hat eine gefressen), aber es gibt sie immer noch.
Für mich heißt das: die Kerle sind eben sehr clever. Und es liegt nicht (nur) an der Vogelfütterung. Auch ohne Komposthaufen, Vogelfütterung  oder Müllberg können Ratten sich sehr gut ernähren. Genau so wie Mäuse. Sie klettern auf Obstbäume und fressen das Obst. Sie klettern auf Pflanzen und fressen die Samenstände. Beeren, Trauben, Nüsse...wenn man einen einigermaßen natürlichen (und eben auch für alle anderen Tiere wertvollen) Garten hat, finden Ratten dort auch ihre Nahrung.
Das Ende vom Lied für mich: ich fange jetzt langsam wieder an, die Piepmätze zu füttern. Falls sie überhaupt noch kommen.
Und mal ganz nebenbei: Ratten lieben Wasser und Ratten habe ich in dem Jahr der Anlage des Teiches in unserem Garten zum allerersten mal gesehen.....aber deshalb den Teich weg machen.
petra


----------



## Ikulas (24. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Petra,

ich fange ganz hinten an. Denn auch ich kann beobachten, dass es mehr Ratten wurden, seid wird den Teich letztes Jahr angelegt hatten. Wir können dieses vom Esstisch beobachten und wir haben nicht schlecht gestaunt, als sich hier plötzlich Ratten tümmelten. Und so ging die Geschichte dann auch los. Erst habe ich es mal beobachtet und auch meine Vogelfütterung an mehreren Stellen weiter betrieben. Anfag des Jahres habe ich dann einen Teil der Futterstellen abgebaut. Als wir dann im Frühjahr im Urlaub waren traf uns der Schlag, als wir zurückkamen. Unsere Nachbarn sprachen uns an und meinten, sie haben bei sich auf dem Grundstück Ratten gesichtet und gleich mal Giftköder-Boxen aufgestellt. War aber nicht als Vorwurf gedacht. Bei uns waren sämtliche Schläuche der Bewässung zerbissen und eben ein Loch in unserer Fassade. Die Viecher rannten in unserem Beisein über den Rasen. Wir haben sofort die Futterstellen bis auf eben diese eine abgebaut. ALles soweit versucht rattensicher zu machen und Fallen aufgestellt (siehe weiter oben). Wir hatten auch Erfolg. Nachdem auch die Gemeinde Giftköder in die Kanalisation verbracht haben, nahm der Bestand ab. Wir haben immer wieder tote Ratten bei uns aufgesammelt. Bei uns ist das Problem, dass wir ein altes Bahnhofsgebäude, das viele viele Jahre leerstand, in unserer Nahcbarschaft haben. Inwzischen hat es den Eigentümer gewechselt und dieser hat erst mal Pflanzen großflächig gerodet. Wir vermuten, dass das die eigentliche Ursache ist. Außer dieser Pflanzrodungsaktion ist aber noch nichts weiter passiert. Wir vermuten, dass IM Gebäude noch wesentlich mehr an Ratten sich tummeln.
Hinzu kommt weiter, dass wir den einzige naturnahen Garten in unserem Baugebiet haben. Die anderen sind meist sehr dünn bepflanzt, meist mit Steinen versehen und diese bieten weder Nahrung noch Deckung. Außerdem liegen wir direkt am Ackerrand. Wir machen uns nichts vor. Wir werden dauerhaft dieses Problem haben. Ich will nur versuchen, es nicht eskalieren zu lassen. Ständig sind die Ratten auch nicht sichtbar.

Die Vögel kommen übrigens wieder. Wenn wir auf Urlaub sind, müssen unsere Vögel auch mal auf unsere Fütterung verzichten. Sie kommen aber danach immer wieder zurück. Zwar nicht mehr alle Arten (wenn dann nur wesentlich später) aber die üblichen Verdächtigen sind spätestens nach 3-4 Tagen wieder da.

Und ja, wir machen den Teich auch nicht weg. Aber dort habe ich schon ewig keine Ratten mehr gesehen. Und die Bepflanzung drumrum sieht auch nicht beschädigt aus. Man müsste am Ufer ja Spuren sehen (runtergedrückte Pflanzen etc.). Aber wer weiß, was die Nachts alles treiben.

So ein naturnaher Garten ist wunderschön und wir genießen ihn. Aber eben auch ständig mit der Sorge, dass die Rattenzahl wieder extrem explodiert.


----------



## pema (24. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Beate,
ich freue mich ja schon darüber, dass ich nicht die einzige mit diesem Problem bin.
Das ist ja doch ein großes Tabuthema (....iiih Ratten...bei uns doch nicht).
Die Dame vom Gesundheitsamt (sie war übrigens sehr nett) hat uns auch gesagt, dass auch die Nachbarn einen Kammerjäger beauftragen sollten (haben die aber nicht gemacht), da Rattenbefall nicht nur auf einen Garten beschränkt ist. Rattenclans können bis zu 200 Tiere umfassen und haben ein Revier mit einem Radius von 3km.
petra


----------



## Ikulas (24. Sep. 2014)

Wir haben nette Nachbarn. Denen war es selbst unangenehm uns das zu erzählen, weil sie sich selbst in Verdacht hatte. Die Mutter der Nachbarn meinte auch, sie sollten ja niemanden was davon erzählen. Ich habe ihnen dann gesagt, dass das nichts Schlimmes sei. Das ist wirklich ein Tabu-Thema aber völliger Blödsinn. Denn Ratten leben nunmal dicht bei dem Menschen. War noch nie anders. Und auch diese Getue wegen Übertragung vonKrankheiten etc. Das einzige was nervte waren dei Flöhe, die sich von den toten Ratten lösten und unsere Hunde als ZWischenwirte nutzen. Aber das war auch in der Zeit, wo es heiß war. Nach den ersten Regenfällen, war auch das Thema erledigt. Und ja, auch die Nachbarn müßten aktiv mit arbeiten. Unsere Nachbarn sind nicht so aktiv wie wir. Aber sie wollen nochmals die Augen aufhalten und notfalls auch Fallen aufstellen. Die anderen bekommen das gar nicht so mit.

Aber zum Glück haben wir einen guten Draht. das heißt, wenn es wieder so schlimm wird, dann müssen wieder Giftköder in die Kanalisation verbracht werden. Denn unser Grundstück grenzt zu einem Spielplatz und genau dort tummeln sie sich auch.


----------



## Redlisch (26. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ja den Thread mal angefangen ...

Wir haben schon immer ein Problem mit Mäusen gehabt, war wie Don Quijote im Kampf gegen die Windmühlen.

An unserem Grundstück grenzt eine große Wiese, danach beginnt schon die Feldmark.
Das mit den schwimenden Bewohnern am an Anfang des Threads hatte sich dann irgendwann erledigt, eine hatte eine unserer Hunde erwischt, der 2. war dann auch irgendwann weg.

Die nächsten Jahre war keiner Mitesser am Koifutter mehr da.
Die Mäuse sind erst drastisch zurückgegangen als eine Ratte in einem Holzstapel einzog (Ratten und Mäuse mögen sicht nicht besonders  ). Sie blieb auch bis an ihr Ende Single.
Nach ihrem Ableben kamen die Mäuse wieder, diese haben jetzt unsere Podencos ganz gut unter Kontrolle.

Harvey



Mila




Immer wenn es jahreszeitlich draußen kälter wurde, zogen Brandmäuse bei uns auf den nicht ausgebauten, aber isolierten Dachboden ein.
Man hörte sie abends immer rumlaufen. Ich habe die Lüftungsschlitze im Mauerwerk Mäusesicher gemacht, aber irgendwo fanden sie immer einen Weg rein.
Sobald es draußen wieder wärmer wurde, waren sie auch weg. In der Glaswolle hatten sie Ihre Nester gebaut.

Dieses Jahr ist ruhe auf dem Dachboden, ich mache mit Peaches ab und zu kontrolle.
Peaches ist der schlimmste Feind jeder Maus und Ratte.

Peaches












Wie immer schneller auf der Leiter als ich 








Wollen wir hoffen das es ruhig bleibt und das wir es draußen auch so im Griff behalten wie es im Moment ist.

Axel


----------



## Ikulas (26. Sep. 2014)

Hi Axel,

so ein "Peaches" könnten wir hier auch mal gebrauchen .
Unsere drei Hündinnen (wir haben Salukis) sind auch scharf auf Mäuse. Die gibt es bei uns aber seit dem Einzug der Ratten nicht mehr. Wie Du sagst, Ratten und Mäuse mögen sich nicht. Vor den Ratten hatten wir hier nämlich einige Wühlmäuse. Ich war dann erst mal ganz froh, dass dei veschwunden waren. Denn die Hügel auuf dem Rasen waren nicht so schön. Als sich dann noch ein Maulwurf dazu gesellte, war ich hellauf begeistert . Eine unserer Hündinnen hat diesen dann gefangen. Ich konnte sie vom Kill aber noch abhalten und hab ihn dann auf dem Acker, nicht weit von uns wieder ausgesetzt. 
Von den Ratten haben unsere drei Hündinnen auch einige gefangen. Aber trotzdem lassen die Ratten sich nicht davon stören, wenn die drei Mädels im Garten liegen. Die sind schon ganz schön abgebrüht.
Inzwischen habe ich 5 jungen Ratten verwischt. Wohl fühl ich mich dabei ganz und nicht . Aber es hilft ja nichts. Ich würde ja gerne eine Abmachung mit den Ratten schließen. Ihr bleibt dort wo wir seid, und nur ein kleiner Teil von Euch darf bei uns leben. Aber sie halten sich halt nicht daran ;-).

Übrigens, unser Nachbar hat auch zwei Podencas. Ich mag sie sehr mit ihren stehenden großen Ohren .


----------



## lilaluna (24. Sep. 2017)

auch wenn der beitrag alt ist...so geschah mir gestern....
ich hab  fische gefüttert,setz mich in die __ laube und beobachte die...da kommt am rand ein kleines mäuschen,springt ins wasser ,holt sich 1 futterstick und....taucht....kommt wieder hoch,holt sich das nächste und taucht wieder
nach freund goggel kam das raus....kann es aber nicht sein
http://www.watson.ch/Schweiz/Tier/6...Maus-mit-Gift-Biss-ist-«Tier-des-Jahres-2016»


----------



## Christine (24. Sep. 2017)

lilaluna schrieb:


> kann es aber nicht sein


Warum nicht? Sie kommt in ganz Nordeuropa vor. Oder sah Deine anders aus?


----------



## lilaluna (24. Sep. 2017)

ja,sie sah aus wie eine ganz normale maus...die unter unserem bachlauf wohnt


----------

